# Can i run ventoy in FreeBSD?



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 17, 2022)

Can I run it? Will it be in packages?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2022)

You know you can just do a search on Freshports?






						FreshPorts -- Search
					

Search




					www.freshports.org


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 17, 2022)

Well, it's written in C, according to its project page tested on FreeBSD, so the mere fact there is no port doesn't mean it won't run.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 17, 2022)

Hm, looking at their build instructions, I start to get a feeling why nobody created a port yet


----------



## BobSlacker (Nov 17, 2022)

I installed Ventoy on a usb using Slackware and put a FreeBaSeD iso on it. The installation worked like a charm. But I can't open the Ventoy folders on FreeBSD, it recognized the thumb-drive but doesn't mount the partition one would use to put the isos.
Ps.: I didn't try to mounting using file systems beside the ones that come by default ( as of ntfs per example).


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 18, 2022)

BobSlacker I could open Ventoy burned USB's thanks to autofs. U You need to manually open where should be ISO files in /media. But as I said u you need autofs.


----------



## BobSlacker (Nov 18, 2022)

unbalancedskunk said:


> BobSlacker I could open Ventoy burned USB's thanks to autofs. U You need to manually open where should be ISO files in /media. But as I said u you need autofs.


Can you elaborate? I didn't understood all of it.


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 18, 2022)

You need autofs.
Open /media folder then open the for example da0p1. Now u you can put ISOs in it.  I hope I could explain it well. BobSlacker
I'm sorry for using one letter for you. I will change my behavior and i will not use u.


----------



## BobSlacker (Nov 18, 2022)

unbalancedskunk said:


> You need autofs.
> Open /media folder then open the for example da0p1. Now u you can put ISOs in it.  I hope I could explain it well. BobSlacker
> I'm sorry for using one letter for you. I will change my behavior and i will not use u.


It worked, thank you mate. S2


----------

